# Toro CCR 2000 no spark when hot???



## Fred Mertz (Sep 30, 2011)

I have an older Toro CCR 2000 model 38180. When cold it starts on the first or second pull. After running it awhile and shutting it off it won't start again (no spark) until it cools off. Half hour or so. Coil or ignitor? Big money items from Toro.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*spark issue*

Seeing you have not gotten any responses yet, I'll throw out a couple of ideas. From the looks it's a single stage with electronic ignition. I'd absolutely confirm you have no spark by getting it to fail and using a plug tester or a grounded plug to confirm there's not spark what-so-ever. If there's a weak spark then I'd look at the coil etc first. Make sure you're still getting gas and it's not restricted.

I'd go through what I could with an ohm meter and looking at everything for loose connections, broken wires or cold solder joints, etc.

If that all checks out ok I really don't know what to tell you. I don't know if there's a tester for the module or coil on those machines. If the machine is worth enough, may be worth paying to have a diagnostic done, if there's one available. If not then I'm sure they'll just throw parts at it and you might be able to do that also. Big concern I'd have there is if there's some clearance on a pickup or comparable, can you set it the same as it currently has?

Worst case, are parts machines available like yours at a decent price? If you found one at a decent enough price, may be able to either use parts from that one on yours or reverse to get one working unit.

Just some random thoughts. Good luck


----------



## Fred Mertz (Sep 30, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Seeing you have not gotten any responses yet, I'll throw out a couple of ideas. From the looks it's a single stage with electronic ignition. I'd absolutely confirm you have no spark by getting it to fail and using a plug tester or a grounded plug to confirm there's not spark what-so-ever. If there's a weak spark then I'd look at the coil etc first. Make sure you're still getting gas and it's not restricted.
> 
> I'd go through what I could with an ohm meter and looking at everything for loose connections, broken wires or cold solder joints, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. There is NO spark to the plug when hot, when cold there is spark and it starts right up and stays running. I've posted the problem on several message boards but with no real help. The Toro igniter module and the coil are over $150 EACH. The cheapest fix is to try a Stens megafire II spark module @ $17.00. if that doesn't solve the hot start problem I'll just have to make sure I have enough gas in the tank to finish the job before shutting off he machine. Thanks again


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spark issue*

Fred

I missed it was on restart that was your issue. Is there any chance it's actually something like heat perculation of fuel that might be your issue? I know you say it's spark but how was that checked? I know some places like Autozone will lend out specialized tools at times, might be worth checking out if they have the inline testers for sparkplugs or just purchase one (the one I have was only a couple of $$ from HF the other month when it was on sale). All you do is pull the plug wire, put this inline between the plugwire and sparkplus and crank the engine. If there's spark then it lights up and it's pretty visible in even bright light.


----------



## Fred Mertz (Sep 30, 2011)

*No Spark when hot*

I have a Briggs & Stratton spark tester. It is inline with the plug wire and the spark plug. There is a 1/4" gap inside a window to see the arc. None when hot, strong blue spark when cold...No spark, no start


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Start issue*

Sounds like you've nailed the result but not the cause. Other than the checking for bad wires, solder joints, etc; there's little else I can suggest but one or two other ideas.

If you get it hot and shut it down, will it restart if attempted immediately or will it fail then too? Sounds like something is getting either heat soaked or opening when hot. What it is, I'm at a loss. 

Sorry.


----------



## Fred Mertz (Sep 30, 2011)

Toro CCR 2000, no spark from plug wire

This is a link from another forum. I have ordered the aftermarket igniter from Ebay. for $17. If that doesn't solve the "no restart when hot" problem I'll just have to live with it and finish the driveway and walk without shutting the Toro off.


----------



## shawn4545 (Oct 22, 2011)

Fred Mertz said:


> I have an older Toro CCR 2000 model 38180. When cold it starts on the first or second pull. After running it awhile and shutting it off it won't start again (no spark) until it cools off. Half hour or so. Coil or ignitor? Big money items from Toro.


Change the ignition coil, ignition coil other they die or act like yours when they are hot.
small engine doctor


----------



## donens (Dec 29, 2013)

*Same Coil Problem - Looking for Another Dead Coil*

I have same ignition problem with the following unit:
Toro CCR2000E (1992)
Model: 38186
S/N: 2000151
Engine Model: Suzuki 47PM1-5

Would anyone have another coil, preferably a dead one? Looking to switch just the coil using the same laminates portion, to test a theory.
Live in Canada!


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

i had a welding machine that lost spark after it warmed up and it was the coil. if i remember correctly you can test if measuring the ohms with a voltmeter.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

I had the same issue on my ccr2000e 38185 and I tried the Nova II module and I failed 2 of them. Let me know how the Mega fire works.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Just a FYI, the discussion on the Megafire was from 2011 and he hasn't posted anything since that time.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*Ignition problems common with Toro 2-stroke SS blowers?*



shawn4545 said:


> Change the ignition coil, ignition coil other they die or act like yours when they are hot.
> small engine doctor


Sorry to bump an old thread, but doing more Reading & Research (my version of relaxing R&R) and seeing that a lot of plowing professionals really like the Toro 3650 single stage, finding it to be very effective for typical snows (as long as not too sloppy / icy / deep). One of these sounds like it would be more maneuverable and quicker for most situations that I am likely to encounter here in northern NJ.

The more I read, the more I am starting to like 2 stroke engines for power, weight/maneuverability, cost and simplicity, and other than having to mix gas & oil, far simpler maintenance. Already using a small 3hp Toro PowerLite, and I find that mixing really is no big deal. Bet as the years progress, 2 strokes may become less common. 

Am reading that the Toro 2 stroke SS's are prone to the problem in this thread- starts up fine, runs for a bit, but then once it gets warm it dies out until it cools off. Bad 'ignition modules' seem to be a common cause. When they use that term, are they specifically referring to the coil? Seeing a wide range of prices for coils, but do not think I would have to pay $150 for the coil as stated earlier in this thread (installed perhaps, but would be surprised if it costs that much for just the part).

Guessing there is no simple way to spot these 'only then hot' ignition problems as I evaluate used units, short of running them for 15-30 min as a 'test drive' (which many sellers would probably prefer not to do). Thinking I could look for a minty 3650 in the off-season for $200 (or less).


----------



## Fred Mertz (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry for not replying. The Megafire ignitor I bought for $17 four years ago is still working. Solved the no hot start problem.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I had the very same problem a few years back. Guy sold me a mint CCR2000 w/o spark. Gave me a heckuva deal on it. I installed either a Mega Fire or a Nova ll in it and it started first pull. I used it for a year then sold it but it never looked back. I was on that other forum as well but I can't seem to find any of my posts on this issue.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

I ended up having to replace the coil in my CCR2000 with another oem one. It kept burning up the aftermarket modules. The replacement cdi coil has worked fine, although alot more costly.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I had the same failure on a 38185. When I saw the cost of the replacement parts, it went on CL (with full disclosure).


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

seems the ccr 2000's suffer from this way more than ccr 2450's and 3650's


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

And for some reason, the 38180 and the 38185 used a different coil system. From reports I saw, the aftermarket coils would burn out in no time at all in the 38185. That's why I gave up on it.


----------



## Fred Mertz (Sep 30, 2011)

My toro ccr 2000 has been starting and running fine since i installed the Stens mega fire ignitor. That was nearly three years ago.


----------

